# Schooling!



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

that's awesome Cheval! Let us know how it goes! I'm sure Sunny will impress!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Aww that's great; good luck!


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Best of luck! Keep us posted! (I bet the judges will love him just as much as us though!)


----------



## Cheval (Jan 1, 2008)

Thanks so much everyone! I hope the judges will like him during the classes (when we hopefully do a few). I bet he'll be a brat going away from all the other horses.


----------



## travlingypsy (Apr 5, 2008)

Good luck, I hope to start jumping. Keep us updated!


----------



## ILuv2ride (Apr 29, 2008)

Best of luck!!!!!!  Keep us posted


----------

